# Numbers for Panama City Blackbart and Strength



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anybody have the numbers for theStrengthand Blackbart over in Panama City? Or any other good dives over that direction. Going to that area around July 4th week and looking for good dives.


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

Strength N30 01.931 W85 42.510

Blk bart N30 03.622 W85 49.444

Bridge Span 12 N30 02.081 W85 43.893

Hovercraft N30 04.249 W85 48.725

Bridge Span 14 N30 04.291 W85 48.876


Good luck, Check these with local dive shops, some shops may a list you can have also,

Look on Bay Co. site, http://co.bay.fl.us


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, greatlyappreciated. Guess itdoesn'tmatter much now thanks to all the oil thats going to be everywhere.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JHL (28/04/2010)*Does anybody have the numbers for theStrengthand Blackbart over in Panama City? Or any other good dives over that direction. Going to that area around July 4th week and looking for good dives.


I've always found that Destin Sharks (http://destinsharks.com/) has tons of dive info as well as GPS info for the area.


----------

